# Arme Franken wissen nicht wo man in NBG die spots findet



## cubedirtrider (11. Juli 2006)

sodala,

sind wahschlich morgen in nbg un ham vor dort au zu biken .... leider kennen wir uns net so aus wie und wo da die ganzen locations sind, also wenn sich wer bereit erklärt uns des zu zeigen..... gerne....... ne einfache wegbeschreibung täts aber au scho 

in fürth soll was an der alden feste sein
un in zabbo...
un am schmausenbuck au
 

waer euch sehr dankbar wen uns wer erklaert wo die locations genau zu finden sind. gegen ne gefuehrte tour haett ich au nix 

mfg matze


----------



## Coffee (11. Juli 2006)

Sponge...........das wär doch was für dich, da könntest du mal guiden ;-)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juli 2006)

wollt ihr tagsüber oder abends fahren? Weil für den Abend können wir für die Alte Veste schon was organisieren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (11. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich morgen Zeit hätte gerne 

Wegbeschreibung gibt es keine im öffentlichen Forum


----------



## cubedirtrider (11. Juli 2006)

koenntet ihr mir bitte eine pm schreiben ......wenn dann kommen wir mitem zug zum hbf un von da aus muess ma sehn wie un wohin ma biken gehn

sind vermutlich so um 3e am hbf davor no bisl zum dh shop un dann biken 

waer echt super wenn da was geht..

matze


----------



## MrSnoxx (11. Juli 2006)

Hi Sponge
Kannst du mir mal n paar Tipps geben wo man in der umgebung Nürnberg n bisschen fahren kannn.Vorzugsweise im Wald n bisschen rumheizen usw


----------



## cubedirtrider (11. Juli 2006)

ja waer echt dringend^^


----------



## kenny! (11. Juli 2006)

in fürth gibts das kavierlein
ist ein dirt park der aber 2,5 versicherung kostet glaub ich wenn man net mitglied beim rsc fürth ist

www.kavierlein.de


----------



## SpongeBob (11. Juli 2006)

Also Spots in Nürnberg. Hmm. Da gibt es ja punkto Dirt, DH und FR fast nur den Tiergarten ( also was sich für 1 Tag lohnt ).

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Ihr fahrt zum Cine und guckt ob da Locals sind, die zeigen euch gerne den Weg. Wie kommt ihr zum Cine? Vom Bhf aus einfach die große lange Hauptstraße immer geradeaus. Geht ein wenig bergauf. Nach ca 750 Meter kommt ein Parkhauseingang, da ist auch gleich so eine Betonplattform mit Bänken, da hocken die Locals immer.





2. Ihr fahrt direkt zum Tiergarten ( TG ).

Am Bhf rechts raus. Immer der Straße folgen bis ihr zu einer "S-Kreuzung" kommt. Da rum und rechts abbiegen.













Dann der Straße immer folgen, nirgens abbiegen, immer lang da. Bis ihr zu einer Kreuzung kommt wo auch die Straßenbahn abbiegt, schaut ihr die Kreuzung rechts runter, seht ihr auch n S-Bhf, da dann einfach abbiegen und der Straße wieder folgen 





Nach ein paar Metern seid ihr dann am Tiergarten. Da könnt ihr dann links abbiegen und das Gelände einfach mal durchsuchen oder rechts zu den Zabo-Trails. Die sind etwas versteckt im Wald. Kann auch nicht sagen ob die Zeichnung zu 100% stimmt!





Oder ihr schau mal auf die Seite:

www.zabo-trails.de

http://www.zabotrails.de/


----------



## Bump Machine (11. Juli 2006)

so ok dann erklär ich mich doch ma bereit morgen einen führer zu spielen. da ich morgen so und so mit kumpels biken gehen wolte. wann und wo is noch nciht sicher aber ich würde ma sagen um 16 am chinechitta. da bin ich dann ma kann euch aber auch um 3 am hbf abholen und euch a weng was zeigen. würd ma sagen ich steh vor mc donals rum heise thomas und hab ein nox^^. fals noch fragen einfach mailen


----------



## cubedirtrider (12. Juli 2006)

also wir kommen mit dem zug aus pleinfeld so gegen 5e an.....

also gugen dann hald mal zum kino un fragen mal die locals wenn da welche sin ....wenn net suchen ma des beim tiergarten!!! also wenn wer 2 biker der eine mitem banshee mit 66 un der andre mitem weissen riichi barracuda sieht^^.. des sin wir... 

mfg matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (12. Juli 2006)

Und wie wars?


----------



## Gnet (12. Juli 2006)

Jo würd ich auch gerne wissen . Bump Machine den führer zu spielen. Heil dir Bump Machine  

mfg Philipp


----------



## Bump Machine (12. Juli 2006)

komisch das ich ein nox habe^^. also ich hab die letzte nachricht nicht gelesen und war um 3 da und da war halt dann ma keiner da und am buck hab ich halt auch niemanden gesehen. also kp^^


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Juli 2006)

Das mit Bohrmaschine bezogt sich auf den Nick 

Da anderen sind noch net on, vielleicht irren sie noch am Buck hin und her


----------



## Bump Machine (13. Juli 2006)

kann scho sein^^


----------



## cubedirtrider (13. Juli 2006)

ja sry jungs 
ham aber dank sponge doch den tiergarten gfunden .. is ja ganz schoen gross  
etz wiss ma schomal wos was zum biken gibt aber des miten zabbo trails muesst ihr mir nomal erkaleren ....

mfg matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bump Machine (13. Juli 2006)

jop mach ich


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Juli 2006)

Du doch nicht, hast es eh versaut


----------



## j0hn (22. Juli 2006)

komm nochmal und ich komm mitn kumpel.dann können wir alles mal absuchen.die zabotrails sind recht versteckt,ab aber plan


----------



## cubedirtrider (25. Juli 2006)

jo wenn bedarf is meld ich mich mal ok^^


----------



## MrSnoxx (25. Juli 2006)

also ich wär auch mal dabei ne runde die zabotrails angugn


----------



## MrSnoxx (26. Juli 2006)

Wer würde sich ma bereit erklären mich a weng zu guiden im nürnberger tiergarten.bin aber noch n ziemlicher anfänger.würde sich trozdem jemand bereiterklären mich a weng rumzuführen.*zum schwamm und den anderen rüber schiel*


----------

